# E46 Convertible Rollbar



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

A friend of mine is thinking about buying an M3 for the track, but it could only happen if he were to get rid of his wife's 330Cic. That would make the M3 a daily driver for the wife, who really wants a convertible. So, has anyone seen a roll bar fitted to an E46 M3c? Are there any available on the market, or would this be a fully custom job?


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Ask and ye shall receive:

http://www.bmwpugetsound.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=003226


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

damn, dont think your friend's wife would like the looks of that...

--Andrew


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the link mentions that it's fully removable in a few minutes, and then the seat is a single piece which pops back into place.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

An M3 convertible for the track? At 3800+ pounds, that sounds like a bad idea. 

The M3 coupe is already a bit heavy for the track, it understeers a lot and the front brakes take a beating. Add 400 more pounds and those brakes will be toast after a few hot laps. Why not get a cheap track car? Like an E30 3 series? Or a miata?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, it's not my idea of a good time. But if you want an M3 to take to the track, and you also want a convertible, and you only want one car for everything....well, you see how it goes. I don't think he'll go for it though.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, the M3 sucks for track use. I haven't enjoyed my last 4 track days at all, I tell ya. 

Seriously, we're talking about HPDE events, not club racing. The M3 is just fine on the track for most mortals.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

David Keogh said:


> *Yeah, the M3 sucks for track use. I haven't enjoyed my last 4 track days at all, I tell ya. *


I've never driven an E46 M3 convertible on the track so I'm no expert. But I'm just trying to imagine what it would be like if I added 400+ pounds to my coupe. I bet the car wouldn't be as fun to drive and the brakes wouldn't last very long. This is especially true on tracks like Thunderhill which is very hard on the brakes.

But to each his own.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

If the point of a driving school is to learn how to drive your car better, and become a better driver, then the only car you should take is your daily driver. What's a better way of learning how to deal with the extra weight and its effects on your braking, handling, and acceleration than a safe, controlled environment like the track at a well-run school (eg. BMW CCA schools)?

As for weight, at Buttonwillow a year or so ago, configuration 1, CCW, an E65 745i with four people on-board, auto transmission on D, traction control and AC on, and stock everything, was passing single-person (driver only) E36 M3s in the A group with few problems, lap after lap, the whole day.

--Andre


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Point taken with respect to extra weight in the cab, but it's still a potent track car. I think the roll bar looks pretty cool, and the owner reports that removing the seat boosts exhaust volume nicely, helping to hear what the engine's doing. :thumbup: 

There are a couple of M5's and an E55 AMG which participate in our DE's often. They manage to keep up in the corners as well as owning the straights.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm not as concerned about track performance as I am about safety. Yes, a rollbar does protect the driver, but I still would think twice before stepping into a convertible. That particular rollbar does look to be made of the right stuff, but most bars for topless cars have the rear mounting points located in the trunk (requires removal of trunk for track days). :dunno:


----------

